# Teaching "Leave It"



## LilBitBit (Jan 15, 2012)

So my question is simple: how can I get my puppy from this...





 
To leaving the treat on his paw? I tried and he won't do it on his paw, and he follows treats too much for me to try his nose just yet.


----------



## Pumba19 (Oct 19, 2011)

the video didn't work
but for Pumba i haven't tried on the paw yet, but for on the nose i had to hold her nose still with on hand and set the treat on with the other.. i've trained her now to watch my hands, because i put up my index finger in a wait symbol and she watches until it goes down then gets it. the hardest part was getting her to settle and focus on my finger instead of the treat but she caught on quite quickly


----------



## LilBitBit (Jan 15, 2012)

Fixed the video; I hoped that a Facebook vid would work but it didn't, sorry. Neither of my dogs are very good at concentrating on me when it comes to treats, they get too excited I think! The finger thing is a good idea though, thank you.


----------



## Jakemyboy (Jan 4, 2012)

Aww....look at Buddy! Such a big boy!! Jake is super excited about meeting him tomorrow...(I know because he told me ;o) Jake doesn't get "stay" yet and when I have treats he can only sit still for like a nanosecond.


----------



## LilBitBit (Jan 15, 2012)

LOL Buddy's got that short attention span too but both Buddy and Hiro loooove bread so they'll do anything to get some, including do silly tricks for me.


----------



## Pumba19 (Oct 19, 2011)

hope it works =) Pumba was also about 7-8 months when i taught her too , little easier with the settle aspect haha


----------



## Mom of Maizie (Nov 11, 2011)

*Leaving treats on Paws*

Hi,
Just saw your post on teaching your puppy to leave treats on paws...and I might be able to tell you a little bit about how we did it with Maizie. She has been doing this since she was about 5 months old. My husband got her started with putting treats on her nose. Actually, cereal like Fruit Loops with a hole in it worked best to start with, then she's learned with other things later. He'd have her in a sit position and move it very slow towards her nose, saying wait and repeating the word wait when she got that look in her eye that she was going to grab it. She began cocking her head to the side just a little so he'd put it on just the right spot so she could flip it into her mouth. It took a little repetition over a couple days and then she had it pretty good. Next I started with her in a down/stay and would make sure her paws were out in front a few inches from her mouth. I did the same thing, moved slowly and told her to wait, also using a hand motion to indicate wait with the palm of my hand toward her. We did just one paw a few times then quickly moved on to two paws. I began lengthening the time by microseconds, then moving my hand that was showing her to wait toward my face so that she would look up at me and watch for me to give the enthusiastic 'OK!!!' signal for her to eat them. I guess I should add that we started teaching her with no distractions, just Maizie and one person, but we worked up to more people and she was able to do it with several people watching last weekend. One other thing, just watch for the puppy to get tired out with this and stop while they're still doing good...leaves them wanting to come back for more next time! Good luck with this. I think it has helped our puppy to develop some attention span, which is a good thing since she's usually very easily distracted!!!

Mom of Maizie (Jill)


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Leave it Kikopup





 


It's your choice Susan Garrett


----------



## Cali (May 24, 2012)

Thanks for the thread LilBitBit! Cali and I are working on simple tricks this week. On a side note, where on Okitraz are you? I just left Camp Foster after 2 years and as much as I am glad to be back stateside, there are a few things I really miss about Oki...


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

I just got mine to leaving treats on his Paw late last week, it's so funny. What I did was use different objects and leave it, pushing them into him while he backs away and reward and all that. Once I practiced that enough I started leaving treats near him but not pushing them towards him so he doesn't back up, and wait to see how long he can resist (many failed attempts, but he was happy cause he ended up eating the treat). You'll get there, just need some patience and practice, also a "Go" or "ok" will help big time.


----------



## shallwemichele (Apr 28, 2012)

We could easily train Arthur to "Leave It" even before four months. Treats on paws, dropping socks or folded paper towels in front of him, etc. BUT, at 4.5 months now he still won't do it outside or in any "real" situation! So we have to keep training on that one.


----------

